# RIP Sam I Am (Sammy)



## gentle giants (Jul 29, 2008)

I know many of you have seen my post in the Infirmary about Sammy being ill. I think I can handle posting here now, I just didn't feel I could handle it in the first couple of days.

On Wednesday evening, July 23, Sammy very abruptly became ill. We discovered that he had a large mass in his chest that was compressing his lungs and making breathing difficult. Unfortunatly, it grew so fast that on Thursday evening, despite being on oxygen and all the vet's efforts, he passed over the Bridge. 

Sammy was born here on my place November 6 2005, the son of Bang's Benjamin and Russell's Lacey. He was a timid soul, who appreciated having his face rubbed so long as you weren't picking him up and carrying him around. He lived for food, coming in with a treat in hand would have him almost literaly climbing up my chest. He looked very much like his father Ben, who I lost earlier this year. It feels almost like losing Ben all over again, because when I lost him I thought, at least I still have his son. Now the only Flemish I have left is Big Mama, and even though I have a lot of other rabbits, it still feels empty without my big grey bunnies. A friend of mine went with me to pick Sammy up from the vet's office, I was unable to drive. I felt bad for Dr. Drake too, he was there until something like 8:30 that night, what with Sammy and another couple that had to pts their 13 year old cat.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 29, 2008)

:rainbow: :cry4:


----------



## FallingStar (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Sam. :cry4:He was such a handsome boy. 
:rainbow:Binky Free Sam. ink iris:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost your handsome Sammy. I know he will be missed. :rainbow:

Binky free Sammy. :rip:


----------



## polly (Jul 30, 2008)

I am so sorry Myra


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm so sorry. You've been through so much. It must be very hard to not have that big beautiful bunny run at you for treats anymore.

Binky free, Sammy

:rainbow:


----------



## dootsmom (Jul 30, 2008)

By the edge of a woods, at the foot of a hill,
Is a lush, green meadow where time stands still.
Where the friends of man and woman do run,
When their time on earth is over and done.

For here, between this world and the next,
Is a place where each beloved creature finds rest.
On this golden land, they wait and they play,
Till the Rainbow Bridge they cross over one day.

No more do they suffer, in pain or in sadness,
For here they are whole, their lives filled with gladness.
Their limbs are restored, their health renewed,
Their bodies have healed, with strength imbued.

They romp through the grass, without even a care,
Until one day they start, and sniff at the air.
All ears prick forward, eyes dart front and back,
Then all of a sudden, one breaks from the pack.

For just at that instant, their eyes have met;
Together again, both person and pet.
So they run to each other, these friends from long past,
The time of their parting is over at last.

The sadness they felt while they were apart,
Has turned into joy once more in each heart.
They embrace with a love that will last forever,
And then, side-by-side, they cross overâ¦ together.


----------



## dootsmom (Jul 30, 2008)

There's something missing in my home,

I feel it day and night,

I know it will take time and strength

before things feel quite right.

But just for now, I need to mourn,

My heart -- it needs to mend.

Though some may say, "It's just a pet,"

I know I've lost a friend.

You've brought such laughter to my home,

and richness to my days.

A constant friend through joy or loss

with gentle, loving ways.

Companion, friend, and confidante,

A friend I won't forget.

You'll live forever in my heart,

My sweet, forever pet.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 30, 2008)

Sammy was such a gorgeous bunny. I'm so sorry you lost him...

I'm thinking of you :hug:

Binky free, big guy ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:

Jen xx


----------



## gentle giants (Jul 30, 2008)

*dootsmom wrote: *


> For just at that instant, their eyes have met;
> Together again, both person and pet.
> So they run to each other, these friends from long past,
> The time of their parting is over at last.


:bigtears::bigtears::bigtears::bigtears::bigtears:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 30, 2008)

Again, I am so sorry about Sammy. Such a beautiful boy - such a loss .

Dootsmom - very touching poems!

Jan


----------



## cheryl (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm so very sorry to hear about Sammy

Rest in peace Sammy

~Cheryl


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm sorry 

He was a gorgeous boy and I know you will miss him terribly.


----------



## JimD (Jul 31, 2008)

i'm so sorry 

...binky free Sammy



ray::rainbow:


----------



## BunnysRock (Aug 1, 2008)

i am so sorry about sammy 

:rip:little sammy


----------



## Becca (Aug 1, 2008)

RIP- Binky free little Sammy Boy


----------

